# Spider racks in used skiff.... Deal breaker?



## ghollis30 (Jun 23, 2010)

Gentleman,
Found what appears to be a fair price on a well taken care of Mitzi 17. There are some linear cracks in the underside of the hull next to the chine on left side. Longest is probably 2 feet long, 1/16 inch wide. Should this scare me away from the boat?
Thanks,


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know much about the construction of those boats but that would concern me as well. Spider cracks indicate weak points where there is flex. If it was the deck and it was composite cored, then I wouldn't worry too much...but the underside of the hull...that should be pretty rock solid.

I could be wrong, though...don't know that much about this stuff. Just based on what I've learned through this site


----------



## ghollis30 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks rk, please keep opinions coming.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd be pretty concerned especially if the skiff was well kept. 1 crack maybe a problem...multiple cracks def. an issue. I'd run away - these are for sale quite often and usually in pretty good shape.

This nut job has a website detailing major issues with his Mitzi:

http://reeledin.net/mitziskiffforsale-skiffs.htm


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Spider cracks are 100% TO BE EXPECTED on a boat. But, as previously mentioned they should be on the decks, hatches etc not the bottom of the hull. Theres 4 possible answers as to why that crack is there.
1 poor layup
2 its just a huge airvoid in the gelcoat (not structural)
3 the previous owner hit something 
4 it possibly could be a stringer has busted loose and is beating the hull
Here's where a really good hull surveyor or glass guy would be your best friend
These are my professional opinions


----------



## ghollis30 (Jun 23, 2010)

Really appreciate your time. Thanks guys.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

if the deal is right and repairs are light i would buy it. great hull not many people had problems with them it seems.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Pass.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I had spider cracks on the bottom of both sides of my hull. I had the deck removed and stringers were fine. I had a few of the cracks grinded past the gel coat and the glass underneath was intact. Turns out when the gel was sprayed in the mold it was sprayed too thick in those areas.

This link may help

http://www.yachtsurvey.com/HullFailP2.htm


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Gelcoat has no structural properties and cracks easier than the glass panel beneath. If the gel is built up too thick in a natural hinge point of the hull it will crack. Stress cracks have many causes and can be related to a hard spot, panel failure, stringer failure, impact or a trailer not properly fitted to the boat or properly securing a boat to the trailer. Are there cracks in other areas of the boat such as bulk heads, floor and inside hatches? Running a fingernail over the crack does it catch your nail or is it tight and your nail glides over it? Do you have any photos?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No matter what anyone says, unless you are very well versed in boat building have an expert survey it. Period.
A 2 foot long crack is an eyebrow raiser


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree but at the same time people with little knolodge freak when they see things they don't understand. I would say if its the Mitzi in the above link run.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with that as well.
Both parts. 
Unless its some super rare boat or some super deal I wouldn't bother with a "more cracks than normal" boat.


----------



## boatx (Nov 23, 2009)

Regarding Mitzi Skiff defects and gel coat cracks, I noticed my Mitzi Skiffs defects webpage traffic spiked when this post first appeared a couple weeks ago. Thanks to user Net 30 (who referred to me as a "nut job"), who also inserted my link into his post, I was able to alert scores more people about the sub-level work done by the current owner of the Mitzi Skiff company. If you missed that post and my webpage with the detail about Mitzi defects, go to http://reeledin.net/mitziskiffforsale-skiffs.htm to get an eye opener. Also, I'd like to thank the multi-thousands of people who visited my webpage these past 8 months -- and special thanks to Mitzi Skiff owners who shared their concerns and similar defect issues with me, as I know I'm not alone in this protest. LR


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey, we love nut jobs around here. Hope you get your refund and good on you for standing up for your rights.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Regarding Mitzi Skiff defects and gel coat cracks, I noticed my Mitzi Skiffs defects webpage traffic spiked when this post first appeared a couple weeks ago. Thanks to user Net 30 (who referred to me as a "nut job"), who also inserted my link into his post, I was able to alert scores more people about the sub-level work done by the current owner of the Mitzi Skiff company. If you missed that post and my webpage with the detail about Mitzi defects, go to http://reeledin.net/mitziskiffforsale-skiffs.htm to get an eye opener.  Also, I'd like to thank the multi-thousands of people who visited my webpage these past 8 months -- and special thanks to Mitzi Skiff owners who shared their concerns and similar defect issues with me, as I know I'm not alone in this protest. LR


Wow I just read your website, (wish I didn't) that's 20min of my life I will never get back!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> Regarding Mitzi Skiff defects and gel coat cracks, I noticed my Mitzi Skiffs defects webpage traffic spiked when this post first appeared a couple weeks ago. Thanks to user Net 30 (who referred to me as a "nut job"), who also inserted my link into his post, I was able to alert scores more people about the sub-level work done by the current owner of the Mitzi Skiff company. If you missed that post and my webpage with the detail about Mitzi defects, go to http://reeledin.net/mitziskiffforsale-skiffs.htm to get an eye opener.  Also, I'd like to thank the multi-thousands of people who visited my webpage these past 8 months -- and special thanks to Mitzi Skiff owners who shared their concerns and similar defect issues with me, as I know I'm not alone in this protest. LR


Any updates on your efforts?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have an 07 Mitzi 17 and do not have any cracks in the hull. I think the boat referenced may have been damaged?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Are you the nut job who put a 90 4 stroke on your boat rated for 70hp and then went all over the interweb with your grievance about a failure?



> Regarding Mitzi Skiff defects and gel coat cracks, I noticed my Mitzi Skiffs defects webpage traffic spiked when this post first appeared a couple weeks ago. Thanks to user Net 30 (who referred to me as a "nut job"), who also inserted my link into his post, I was able to alert scores more people about the sub-level work done by the current owner of the Mitzi Skiff company. If you missed that post and my webpage with the detail about Mitzi defects, go to http://reeledin.net/mitziskiffforsale-skiffs.htm to get an eye opener.  Also, I'd like to thank the multi-thousands of people who visited my webpage these past 8 months -- and special thanks to Mitzi Skiff owners who shared their concerns and similar defect issues with me, as I know I'm not alone in this protest. LR


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

[smiley=off-topic.gif]Interesting read.

My take is that if u have warranty issue w/ the transom your ssh---- out of luck. Manuf. calls for 70hp that is the standard --- not u doing the math by USCG formula which I find quite difficult to do except for a carolina skiff style hull.

Now the ques. arises did the attainable extra speed cause the failure?---- beats me.But, the manu.should have corrected obvious problems while obtaining a liability release from you because of the excess HP.

The dealer has a problem for overpowering the boat-----assuming the dealer powered it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

While I feel your pain, the fact of the matter is you put more hp on the boat than it was rated for. I don't personally think that's what caused the problems your having but it still terminates the warranty contract either way. I work in the industry and ican tell you right now that unless you get a TON like 5000 mitzi owners to come forward all you did was make your situation worse. You would have been better off gettin a professionals personal opinion before even contacting mitzi. I will be honest, first thing I would have told you to do is find a friend with a 70 or less and swap motors for the time being so you could take it in for the repairs. Hell, commercial people do it all the time on engine warrantys. It would literally have taken 20 minutes to swap the 2 motors


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> While I feel your pain, the fact of the matter is you put more hp on the boat than it was rated for. I don't personally think that's what caused the problems your having but it still terminates the warranty contract either way. I work in the industry and ican tell you right now that unless you get a TON  like 5000 mitzi owners to come forward all you did was make your situation worse. You would have been better off gettin a professionals personal opinion before even contacting mitzi. I will be honest, first thing I would have told you to do is find a friend with a 70 or less and swap motors for the time being so you could take it in for the repairs. Hell, commercial people do it all the time on engine warrantys. It would literally have taken 20 minutes to swap the 2 motors


Disappointing.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Please explain


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

X2 CUT!

Lets go one step further, that he had issues with things not being completed right off the back upon delivery, that would have been the time to say you know what this is no what I was expecting and I would like a full refund for my purchase. NOT 3 YEARS LATER! 

Also the manufacture offered to fix your hull once the over power situation was corrected, but you said no and wanted you money back 3 years after you purchased it and used it BTW with a to big of an engine. Your calculation your doing is useless by the way as you can't and don't know all the information needed to come up with the actual engines Rated HP, but you know who does! The Manufacture, its their job and their boat design.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

"Please explain" 

[quote author=I will be honest, first thing I would have told you to do is find a friend with a 70 or less and swap motors for the time being so you could take it in for the repairs. Hell, commercial people do it all the time on engine warrantys. It would literally have taken 20 minutes to swap the 2 motors[/quote]

Not trying to be the ethics police but I just hate stuff like that it sets the wrong example. 
I like trying to take the higher ground then you are always the winner in the long run.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Topnative.
I completely agree with you, you can ask anyone on here who personally knows me and they will tell you I will give them the shirt off my back.
Fact of the matter is even the factory told him to put a smaller motor on it and they will fix it.
My whole point was, and speaking from experience as we were a mitzi dealer (a long time ago) they are a very poorly built boat and I feel the manufacturer should stand up to their warranty on their boats since the customer pays for it in the initial purchase. Me and mitzi know that the pig of a 90 didn't cause the cracking in the front of the boat, which is why they even told him to put a smaller motor on it and they will fix it. They won't fix it as is now because its a lawsuit liability for them to work on it, same as if I was to service it.
Im not an evil, crooked or corrupt person, I just feel the guy needs to get of his a $$, swap motors out, get the boat fixed (as they already said they would) and live on. The owner of the boat just wants the easiest way out without having t do anything.
I firmly believe mitzi would fix it with the 90 if it wasn't such a big legal risk for them.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

No offense meant.

I just did not like the "suggestion" and my comment was not meant to impune your reputation.

Unless, you drink lite beer. 

[smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha no offense taken. I got thick skin brother and I would rather have a sweet tea than a light beer. I'm big Into dark beer. Can't fathom how anyone thinks the taste of budlight is good
Barf


----------

